# Please Help with Storage!



## cleso (Feb 12, 2010)

Greetings!
My laptop has a 55GB HDD with only 4+ GB free space left. Obviously, performance is impacted. At the same time, I have been out of work and funds to buy storage of any type are not available. I have looked at free online storage, including Photobucket, but have not found a site that retains the information about the picture: date/time, resolution, settings, etc.
I would appreciate information about any free storage sites that do retain all the information that was captured from the camera when the pix were taken.
I seriously need to open some space on this machine as I have to work from it and it is not performing well with less than 8% open space.

TIA! :smile:

-- cleso


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

Photobucket will save the exif info - camera, resolution, focal length, exposure time etc - when in album view open an image and to the right of the "Comments" box is a drop down titled Photo Info, click on the little downward pointing arrow and all the info is there.


----------



## cleso (Feb 12, 2010)

Hey, Zuluclayman!
U R so correct!
I didn't know where to look. :wink: The last time I was on Photobucket the format of the site was different also.
This is great and will solve my temp storage challenges!

Thx! :bow:

-- cleso


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Does your machine have a dvd or cd burner. That is a good way of storing photos too. Not only that, you can store/archive other stuff like videos, music, documents etc. Once archived to cd/dvd and checked, you can then free up major areas of the hard drive. Remember to empty the trash bin and defrag the machine. That should help the machine to run much sweeter.


----------



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

You could upload them to a media hosting site like Rapidshare/Mediafire etc.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

If you are going to Burn to DVD's or CD's .. make sure that you double check it's all ok before deleting from a drive .. I made the mistake years ago of not checking only to find later that the CD's/DVD's weren't written correctly ..


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

I am very hesitant to use an online site as the only backup for my photos - actually that's not true - I'm against it totally. For this reason: FLICKR DELETES USER ACCOUNT. They could also just change the terms of service and make you pay to access your own pictures. They could change the ToS and ... well you get the picture.

Auxillary hard drives are not expensive. I recently purchased a 2TB Seagate HD (for just a little bit over $100) that connects directly to my router and is accessable from any computer via the interwebs. (I was amazed at how seamlessly it installed and works - highly recommended.) So between that and two other HD's in my PC, my pics reside on 3 separate HD's.

Paranoid? Yup. Overly so? Ask our Donald about it.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

hehe .. photographers are NEVER paranoid ... they might have MORE back-up storage facilities than they have photo's .. I've seen my own photo's come up half eaten on perfectly good drives when something just doesn't copy correctly .. I've seen my photos that were linked on Image Shack to tutorials disappear overnight .. if you start going down that road .. you'll back up your back-ups to backups .. and ALWAYS keep your ORIGINALS backed up too! :wave:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

yustr said:


> Paranoid? Yup. Overly so? Ask our Donald about it.


I won't go into all the details but I used to keep all my photos on Drive C and then back them onto drive D. Nice and safe? No way. I had a very rare event that took out both hard drives at the same time. I lost tens of thousands of images.

I now have at least 3 copies of everything. I have 4 internal hard drives and 3 externals totalling 7Tb in all - Like yustr: I am paranoid.

I don't suggest though that everyone goes that way. Just burning a CD or DVD will suffice for 99.99% of general users.

One point about using on-line sites. One site that I know of cancels a customer's account if there has been no activity on that account for 3 months.


----------

